

Ask HN: Does the Art of War really translate to business? - GigabyteCoin

I&#x27;ve read The Art of War[0] a few times now, and I&#x27;m not so sure how or if it truly translates into business terms.<p>What lines did you like best in a business sense and why?<p>Personally, my favorite line is:<p>&quot;That the impact of your army may be like a grindstone dashed against an egg - this is effected by the science of weak points and strong.&quot;<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gutenberg.org&#x2F;cache&#x2F;epub&#x2F;132&#x2F;pg132.html
======
thejoefloyd
Your post reminded me of this article which has a few examples of lines from
Sun Tzu and how they can be applied to business.
[http://www.fastcompany.com/3021122/leadership-
now/fighting-y...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3021122/leadership-now/fighting-
your-business-battles-6-lasting-lessons-from-sun-tzus-art-of-war)

My personal favorite is "Speed is the essence of war. Take advantage of the
enemy's unpreparedness; travel by unexpected routes and strike him where has
taken no precautions." To me, a startup's major advantage over incumbents is
speed - speed of product iteration and speed of decision making.

------
BorisMelnik
Absolutlely, replace the words:

war = initiatives / campaign

enemies = competitors

nation = company

Think about this famous quote:

“In the midst of chaos, there is also opportunity”

Translates very well into:

“All press is good press.”

